
Generator_tools: copying and pickling of generators in Python - ntoshev
http://www.fiber-space.de/generator_tools/doc/generator_tools.html
======
ntoshev
Someone could implement continuations-capable Python web framework with this.
Tried to bolt it on top of Google App Engine, but Python runs in restricted
mode there so it does not allow bytecode generation on the fly.

